# Happy St. Patrick's Day and Yippee for Spring!



## Jeremy (Mar 17, 2016)

We have a new collectible in the shop tonight to celebrate St. Patrick's Day and to welcome the coming Spring season! You can pick up your Spring Shamrock in the shop for 317 bells. There will be random restocks for the next day or so, after which the collectible will be retired from the shop. Get your Spring Shamrock before your luck runs out _FOR GOOD_!







get yo smamrocks​


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2016)

i got the first spring smamrock #smag


----------



## Jacob (Mar 17, 2016)

hey thx

Edit: Also happy St. Patrick's day to all of TBT, members and mods!
and this prob means no easter event so go home guys!!


----------



## seliph (Mar 17, 2016)

don't think u slick


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 17, 2016)

nvll said:


> View attachment 167232
> 
> don't think u slick



Oblivia noticed that for me.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 17, 2016)

I love the pink omg wow thank you smam


----------



## LethalLulu (Mar 17, 2016)

That typo was annoying because I did ctrl f to search for it and thought it glitched out, and I didn't buy it since no results came up.  Nice collectible, guys!


----------



## seliph (Mar 17, 2016)

#BringBackSmamrock2k16


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for the smamrock ;D


----------



## Javocado (Mar 17, 2016)

Come thru..
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?358131-Spring-Shamrock!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 17, 2016)

ah TYSM!  it be a St. Patrick's Day miracle!!!


----------



## N e s s (Mar 17, 2016)

wow i'm glad i grabbed one before i couldn't


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 17, 2016)

WHEN U DONT HAVE ENOUGH
someone please lend me some tbt

thanks so much king dad ill pay u back someday


omfg i now have 0tbt RIP


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow, I didn't know about this. Good thing I noticed it now, I got to log off.


----------



## Horus (Mar 17, 2016)

Not exactly a new skin or a group name change but ok


----------



## oath2order (Mar 17, 2016)

Horus said:


> Not exactly a new skin or a group name change but ok



P E R M A N I G H T T H E M E
E
R
M
N
I
G
H
T
T
H
E
M
E


----------



## Horus (Mar 17, 2016)

_oops_


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 17, 2016)

Horus said:


> _oops_



RIP 2K16


----------



## N e s s (Mar 17, 2016)

Horus said:


> _oops_



Can I have some?


----------



## Jacob (Mar 17, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Can I have some?





N e s s said:


> i want this so I can scalp it when it inflates c:



u play dirty


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 17, 2016)

Horus said:


> _oops_



hey I want one


----------



## Minties (Mar 17, 2016)

wow Horus, you cray


----------



## Javocado (Mar 17, 2016)

i am just glad we finally have weed collectible


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 17, 2016)

SKINS
K
I
N
S

PLS
L
S


----------



## Horus (Mar 17, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> RIP 2K16





N e s s said:


> Can I have some?





Vizionari said:


> hey I want one



no



Minties said:


> wow Horus, you cray



ye







This is why we can't have a night theme


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 17, 2016)

Horus said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no rip 2k16?


----------



## Minties (Mar 17, 2016)

Horus said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was because TBT is a #dictatorship?

We're collectible twinsies


----------



## Horus (Mar 17, 2016)

Minties said:


> I thought it was because TBT is a #dictatorship?
> 
> We're collectible twinsies



That too
When will the abuse stop?

And I don't know how to feel about this #smamrocks


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 17, 2016)

My god Horus, why do you have so many?!?! Are you gonna resell 'em later and get rich?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 17, 2016)

I knew the Leprechauns wouldn't disappoint us this year, I just knew it!


----------



## Horus (Mar 17, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> My god Horus, why do you have so many?!?! Are you gonna resell 'em later and get rich?



No, for everyday we don't get a night theme, I delete one until all of them are gone and Thunder's work was for nothing.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 17, 2016)

Horus said:


> No, for everyday we don't get a night theme, I delete one until all of them are gone and Thunder's work was for nothing.



Why would you do this? It's a crime! at least gimme one, then ill be quiet


----------



## Horus (Mar 17, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Why would you do this? It's a crime! at least gimme one, then ill be quiet



*ALL OF THEM.*


----------



## oath2order (Mar 17, 2016)

Horus said:


> *ALL OF THEM.*



I like you horus


----------



## piske (Mar 18, 2016)

Ah I really wish I had enough TBT!!! It's so cute... ;A;


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2016)

Horus said:


> No, for everyday we don't get a night theme, I delete one until all of them are gone and Thunder's work was for nothing.



hrm, yes, ah, i'm not sure this is Thunder's work...  it might be... but it might not be...  it's still being studied by the experts...


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 18, 2016)

Restocked and I bought 20 of them fml lmao


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 18, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Why would you do this? It's a crime! at least gimme one, then ill be quiet



It's a crime we have less skins than Zetaboard TBT.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 18, 2016)

Time to make some TBT. I only have 176TBT


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 18, 2016)

By the time you make tbt the collectible will go out of stock tbh


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 18, 2016)

horus, please be reasonable, just give me one, and ill keep quiet


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

muito obrigada : D

ALL THE PINK!


----------



## r a t (Mar 18, 2016)

I hope there'll be more collectibles with the pink background, it looks so pretty


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

Rosetti said:


> I hope there'll be more collectibles with the pink background, it looks so pretty



I agree also since I have a bit OCD with the backgrounds lol.


----------



## SharJoY (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you for the beautiful Shamrock collectible! This tickle's my Irish blood's fancy.  It is now one of my top 3 favs.


----------



## Araie (Mar 18, 2016)

Rosetti said:


> I hope there'll be more collectibles with the pink background, it looks so pretty



I totally agree with you! A flower or something would be really nice.


----------



## LilD (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks, love the background


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 18, 2016)

I wasn't going to get one cause DAT PRICE but I couldn't help it. ;w;


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2016)

would someone be willing to donate 100 TBT to allow me to afford the collectible


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 18, 2016)

These are so cute , hope I can catch a restock.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 18, 2016)

Whoa, they are sold out already? I only bought mine this morning.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 18, 2016)

Shimmer said:


> Whoa, they are sold out already? I only bought mine this morning.


yeah they are getting sold out a lot but they are also getting restocked a lot.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 18, 2016)

Restocked just now, so happy I got one


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 18, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> yeah they are getting sold out a lot but they are also getting restocked a lot.



Actually they were in stock for like 10 hours because barely anyone was awake


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 18, 2016)

Shimmer said:


> Whoa, they are sold out already? I only bought mine this morning.



Yeah same


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 18, 2016)

are they similar to the christmas lights/vday rose collectible? like do they disappear after some time? if not im gonna buy lol


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 18, 2016)

snoozit said:


> are they similar to the christmas lights/vday rose collectible? like do they disappear after some time? if not im gonna buy lol



Nope!  The smamrock is here to stay.


----------



## sej (Mar 18, 2016)

Damn it I don't have enough 
Can anyone lend me some TBT? XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Nope!  The smamrock is here to stay.



ayyyy sweet man.


----------



## sej (Mar 18, 2016)

Omg thanks so much jake for the 0 bells!!!


----------



## roseflower (Mar 18, 2016)

Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone and thank you for this pretty collectible


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 19, 2016)

Oh man, I had no idea these were limited edition! I must've been lucky, I didn't expect to catch a restock when I woke up. ; v; Thanks for this collectible! (And rip abd 2k16)


----------



## mogyay (Mar 19, 2016)

i'm glad i got one, kinda figured they were unlimited when i went to buy one, they're so cute though, i wish i had enough for more than one!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 19, 2016)

when will the smamrocks return from the restock war


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 19, 2016)

can some give me one???? ill pay the shop price D:


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 19, 2016)

Horus said:


> _oops_



Umm...


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Umm...



wHAT 

HOW 

HOW DID YOU AFFORD THAT


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 19, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Umm...


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

White Claw said:


>



wtf xD

How do you people afford this ****


----------



## Horus (Mar 19, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> wHAT
> 
> HOW
> 
> HOW DID YOU AFFORD THAT



I kidnapped a moose and used it to blackmail Justin into giving me forum currency.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 19, 2016)

Horus said:


> I kidnapped a moose and used it to blackmail Justin into giving me forum currency.



How many have you deleted so far?


----------



## Horus (Mar 19, 2016)

Tom said:


> How many have you deleted so far?



3 of Thunder's precious creations cease to exist


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 20, 2016)

Horus said:


> 3 of Thunder's precious creations cease to exist



**** it Horus! Can I at least have ONE before you delete them all?!?


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2016)

Horus said:


> 3 of Thunder's precious creations cease to exist



Spoilers: they were made by Jeff


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

Horus said:


> I kidnapped a moose and used it to blackmail Justin into giving me forum currency.



Woww ok I need to try that


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 20, 2016)

classic horus


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 20, 2016)

horus you are ruining my life


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm Irish and I got grounded on St. Patrick's Day and I missed it! I cri...


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 20, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> I'm Irish and I got grounded on St. Patrick's Day and I missed it! I cri...



There may be another restock incoming at some point today!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 20, 2016)

I really hope I get the chance to snatch one up today. I miss one day on the TBT forum and then this happens ;^;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah! I just got from the restock! So happy with my new collectible!


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 20, 2016)

hopefully this is the last restock


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 20, 2016)

Hurry! There's only about 20 left in the shop!

- - - Post Merge - - -

...or 35 because I can't read. LOL


----------



## Horus (Mar 20, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> **** it Horus! Can I at least have ONE before you delete them all?!?



If you like every single post I've ever made on this forum, I might.



Gandalf said:


> horus you are ruining my life



Benjamin nooooooo


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 20, 2016)

Horus said:


> If you like every single post I've ever made on this forum, I might.
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin nooooooo



...I'm not liking 6,000+ posts Horus.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 20, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> ...I'm not liking 6,000+ posts Horus.



Omfg imagine their notifications if you did though xD


----------



## Meliara (Mar 20, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> ...I'm not liking 6,000+ posts Horus.



doooooo  iiiiittt


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 20, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> ...I'm not liking 6,000+ posts Horus.



then no shamrock for you


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2016)

I bought 5, do I deserve a spanking?


----------



## Minties (Mar 21, 2016)

Gandalf said:


> horus you are ruining my life



Horus tends to do that, Bennyboo.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 21, 2016)

uh

hooray for a complete lack of paying attention! and collectibles distribution still being the most illogical ****


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 22, 2016)

Shamrocks are gone!


----------

